# My Second Golden "Hunter"



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

*Lovejoy’s Boo ‘N Arrow – “Hunter”*
*August 31, 1998 to August 2007*

I know…many of you think that Kody was my first golden and Jester is my second golden. The truth is…Hunter was my second golden. When Kody was 4, my (now ex) live-in boyfriend and I decided that he needed a companion. The same breeder we got Kody from had a beautiful litter sired by her champion “Casper” BIS BISS Am.CH. Lovejoy's Catchme If U CanCan SDHF Am and Can OS http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=16053 I wanted a Casper puppy in the worst way…Hunter came home with us at 8 weeks old. Kody was unsure what this new little ball of fluff was at first but they became buddies in no time. Two years later my relationship with my ex ended in an ugly fashion and I needed to move out. I did not want to traumatize the dogs and split them up. They were so bonded. I was the one who made sure they were cared for on a daily basis so I made the decision to leave with both dogs. My ex pleaded that he was lonely and wanted and needed Hunter back after a couple of weeks and, with much regret to this day, I gave in and sent him back. Splitting Kody and Hunter up was more difficult than any of the personal issues I was dealing with at the time and I still feel badly about it today. In the winter of 2005, Hunter was staying with a mutual friend while my ex went on vacation and I was able to bring Kody over to see him. This picture was taken that day. Kody is on my left with the bandana and Hunter is on my right. They played that day like they had never been apart. That was Kody’s last winter. I just found out (through the same mutual friend who was just as surprised as I was) that Hunter died last August. I have no specifics other than he died in my ex’s arms. I am so sad and disappointed that I was not told earlier. I can’t help feeling like I failed Hunter somehow by giving him back. The only thing that gives me comfort is that I am sure that Kody was waiting for him at Rainbow Bridge when he arrived and they are both running and playing once again like they did years ago.

God speed my sweet angel Hunter-Boo….God speed good boy….

Here's a Photoshow that I did as a tribute to Hunter with the few photos that I have:
http://www.photoshow.com/watch/ij8fK4Hw


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like some tough struggles you have been through. Hunter was a very handsome boy. Sorry to hear of his passing.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah Cindy, how heartbreaking! The whole story is heartbreaking, but losing him and not even knowing....I am truly so very sorry. Your beautiful boys are together again and will never be parted.

Play hard Hunter!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

How can you fail when you've given your heart & love. Hunter & Kody are playing with abandon until you all are reunited. Play Hard Sweet Boys.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh Steve, that is breathtaking. What a wonderful, wonderful remembrance !


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a eautiful pair of boys. And i am sure they have found each other and are enjoying each other's company and waiting for YOU.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I feel sure that your boys were reunited at the bridge and are now making up for lost time. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Aww Cindy - I'm so sorry for your loss.. again. They sure look like brothers in that photo. It is wonderful how they do remember one another. Your sweet boys are together again.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words and thank you Steve for the beautiful enhanced photo...it brings tears to my eyes. I added it to a short Photoshow tribute that I did in Hunter's memory....

http://www.photoshow.com/watch/ij8fK4Hw


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute you put together. Thank you for sharing the link.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That is a beautiful tribute. I'm so sorry for your loss .... you will be together again one day I believe.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of that news. That's a beautiful tribute.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss... at least you were able to see him one last time with Kody. That memory must be such a treasure.

I remember you posting that beautiful picture of you, Kody and Hunter before, but I remember being confused by who the other dog was.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a beautiful and loving tribute you did for Hunter. I am sure him and Kody are running and playing with abandon until you can all be together again. I love Steve's picture that he did for you.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

What a nice tribute you made for Hunter. I am so sorry for your loss. Your pups were beautiful.


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

A lovely tribute to Hunter, I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh Cindy, I am so very sorry for the loss of Hunter! What a handsome boy and a wonderful tribute to him! I know you have struggled with decisions you made, but mostly it is due to his loss. It sounds as if your ex was great to him - especially in his time of need. 

You have such wonderful pictures ... I have a suggestion. Go to www.mypublisher.com and put the pictures into a book that can be published. I just did this for my boy that passed in October and gave it to my husband for his birthday. He cried so hard he could hardly look at it. I pick up the book ALL THE TIME and look at it as a reminder of our loss. 

The book is VERY EASY to do and you can include any pictures in it. I even had pics of Dakota's mom that I had and Dakota's half sister. The book only cost about $30 and is SO WORTH IT! I plan on doing this for all my dogs once they pass.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Those are two of the most beautiful Goldens I've ever seen. You must miss them dreadfully, but they are whole and happy now.


----------

